# I know Which Is Male And Female



## B. Rodgers (Jan 20, 2005)

I know which 2 are preparing to spawn, last time they did it (3 weeks ago) the eggs got all spread around and eaten by the other p's in the tank. what would happen If I caught the male and female and gave them their own 90 gallon tank? would it be better or would they lose their urge to make love? What should I do?


----------



## Slim (Jan 9, 2005)

B. Rodgers said:


> I know which 2 are preparing to spawn, last time they did it (3 weeks ago) the eggs got all spread around and eaten by the other p's in the tank. what would happen If I caught the male and female and gave them their own 90 gallon tank? would it be better or would they lose their urge to make love? What should I do?
> [snapback]1161909[/snapback]​


Lose the urge to make love. LOL sounds like a personal problem.


----------



## B. Rodgers (Jan 20, 2005)

Slim! If I wasn't your grandmutha!


----------



## HOLLYWOOD (Feb 6, 2003)

From personal experience its best to just leave them alone. I took much longer for them to start the spawning cycle once they were disturbed and transferred to another tank. Worst case senario is that they stop breeding altogether.


----------

